# Knitted Crown free pattern



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crowning-glory-4

Free for you to enjoy.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you hennie...2 wee girls will love that Crown, especially if it is a beaded one :sm24:


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

I knitted several different types of crowns for Christmas, as the whole family got together for the first time in ages. Big deep crowns for the boys and thinner more delicate ones for the girls. I did a couple of eyelash ones for two grandchildren in glitter red and silver - they looked OK but were 'itchy'. The crowns went down well and stayed in place unlike the paper ones in crackers. In fact the family started wearing them in the morning and stayed on all day. Worth the little effort it took. Vannas Glamour made delicate ones and looked very pretty. One in Moonstone just used the yarn left from a cowl and was snapped up by my dil, looked great with her black dress.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

That's very generous of you to write it up and publish it as a free pattern :sm24:


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

rosw said:


> I knitted several different types of crowns for Christmas, as the whole family got together for the first time in ages. Big deep crowns for the boys and thinner more delicate ones for the girls. I did a couple of eyelash ones for two grandchildren in glitter red and silver - they looked OK but were 'itchy'. The crowns went down well and stayed in place unlike the paper ones in crackers. In fact the family started wearing them in the morning and stayed on all day. Worth the little effort it took. Vannas Glamour made delicate ones and looked very pretty. One in Moonstone just used the yarn left from a cowl and was snapped up by my dil, looked great with her black dress.


Yours sound lovely, I think crowns should be compulsory lol. I wore mine while shopping on Friday and I'm sure raised a few smiles.. Probably eyebrows too


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crowning-glory-4


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I can see the makings of a princess birthday party.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

hennie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crowning-glory-4


Thank you! I have this in mind for my 4 yr old great niece!


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Great pattern to have on hand. Already thinking of recipients!


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you Hennie


----------



## Marwa (Jun 8, 2016)

That will be in my to do list
It is pretty


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

So pretty!
On Ravelry it says this pattern is available free, but there is no clickable link!


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

It would be really cute beaded as well!


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

gwennieh68 said:


> It would be really cute beaded as well!


Yes!!!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

nitchik said:


> So pretty!
> On Ravelry it says this pattern is available free, but there is no clickable link!


 It is now, I had missed out a k2tog in row1 the updated version is there now.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

hennie said:


> It is now, I had missed out a k2tog in row1 the updated version is there now.


Thank you! :sm01:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Love the crown. Thank you so much for the pattern. Must make one for each of the great grands. Thanks again.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

hennie said:


> A free pattern is available
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crowning-glory-4


Is this different from the other one posted? I downloaded the other, but they look the same to me.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you. Everyone should a crown.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

44gram said:


> Is this different from the other one posted? I downloaded the other, but they look the same to me.


No it's the same one. I wasn't sure where to post lol apologies


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Thank you. Everyone should a crown.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have to make 4 of these! Grown daughters and grand nieces. Could you block and stiffen it flat, then seam it, or wouldn't it keep shape after it was bent into a circle?


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I blocked it flat and seamed, then put it on a balloon to stiffen it. The flat bit was to bring out the points.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

chinook said:


> Yes!!!


Just trying one with beads now lol


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

My daughter would have loved this when she was 5 or 6. But she's all "growed" up now!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link to the pattern.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you so much!
Moonieboy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet, thank you for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanx!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

THANK YOU for the pattern link. My sister would love one of these for her birthday!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you Hennie!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! !!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks so much! Can't wait to get started on a few of these.


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you! I have a four year old great-grandaughter that likes to play princess!


----------

